# My Clock Shop



## Rockytime (Jan 6, 2012)

I do have a small machine shop in my garage. However, for those who are interested in clock repair, I am posting some photos of my basement clock shop.


----------



## don-tucker (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice shop,i was crazy about clocks onetime and built a grand father clock in 1995,hasn't stopped yet.The house has clocks all over the place.
Don


----------



## Dr Jo (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow so clean...... Nice kit. Please can we see some of the clocks you have been working on? th_wwp

I hope one day to hope to build clocks and maybe even a (large) watch, I aspire to making a Harrison :bow: H4. (Can anyone point me to the drawings?)

In the meantime I will have to learn to keep my surfaces a bit clearer. I have had enough problems finding the 12 BA bolts I make when they go walk about :noidea:.

Jo


----------



## Admiral_dk (Jan 6, 2012)

Making a Harrison Clock is certainly a very ambitious project.

The English Admiralty should have the drawings, talk to the staff at Greenwich, they ought to know if any survived the years (and wars).


----------



## Clockguy (Jan 6, 2012)

Very nice and very clean shop. I have been building and repairing clocks since 1958. Where are you located? I'm on the coast of Maine. My present project is a Crystal Regulator with an orrery on top. Have you built any of J Malcolm Wilds clocks from the UK? Cheers, JL

[email protected]


----------



## Rockytime (Jan 6, 2012)

Clockguy  said:
			
		

> Very nice and very clean shop. I have been building and repairing clocks since 1958. Where are you located? I'm on the coast of Maine. My present project is a Crystal Regulator with an orrery on top. Have you built any of J Malcolm Wilds clocks from the UK? Cheers, JL
> 
> [email protected]



I guess I should explain. I have never built a clock. I have been a repairer for over 30 years. An additional passion is machining. That is originally got me into the clock repair. I enjoy making replacement parts and restoring clock movements. I have been retired for nearly 11 years and work at a friend's clock shop days. I have lots of interests so I only work about 20 hours a week. That satisfies my craving for clocks. I also did clock repair from my home but recently stopped as I no longer feel secure in making house calls. Managing some of the large grandfather clocks has become worrisome because my balance is questionable due to neuropathy in my legs. Knocking over a tall clock is not the thing to do. I have un-built engine kits gathering dust and I would like to get back to machining.


----------



## steamer (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome Les!

Been putting a SB9 together to do clock work as well as engine work. Small stuff.

Dave


----------



## maverick (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome les, 
 Nice tidy shop you have there. I've always been interested in clocks but havn't done much about it.
 My small machine shop is not too far from you in Centennial, drop in for a visit sometime. 

 Regards,
 Mike
 Maverick Metalworks


----------



## Rockytime (Jan 7, 2012)

maverick  said:
			
		

> Welcome les,
> Nice tidy shop you have there. I've always been interested in clocks but havn't done much about it.
> My small machine shop is not too far from you in Centennial, drop in for a visit sometime.
> 
> ...



Hi Mike,
Are familiar with the Colorado Model Engineering Society? If not, here is a brief commentary.

We have about 50 members. We meet sporadically several times a year at various members homes. We meet up and down the front range. Often times in the Springs or in Denver. It consists of a loose get together. There are no dues or attendance requirements. We have no by-laws. It is kind of a "Just show up" membership. Very informal. We just wander around and look at each others stuff. Bring any project you have to show. No critical people in our friendly group. If you are not familiar with us and are interested give me a holler.

Les


----------



## maverick (Jan 9, 2012)

Les,
 Sound interesting, When and where are the meetings?

 Regards,
  Mike


----------



## bezalel2000 (Jan 30, 2012)

Rockytime  said:
			
		

> <Snip> This is a test.
> Les



Hi Les

I think I failed the test ! :'(

So what i it?  ???

I'm sure there is some ancient HMEM rule that says, when you post a picture it should be explained. (I could be wrong)

 ;D


----------

